# the linden method?



## Guest

just wondering if anyone has tried this. it seems genuine and i cant find alot of bad shit about it on the internet but i wanna make sure.


----------



## Universal

i think it's a scam


----------



## Guest

Why Universal? What's it about? Have you tried it? (I've tried alot of stuff that has wasted my hopes and money.)


----------



## Guest_

i say go for it. it seems legit to me. whether it works or not is a different story....

if it does maybe i will buy it too.


----------



## Guest

I ordered the linden method some months ago.

It didnt help me so i had my money refunded.
Charles linden is very fair in this respect, they immediately refunded my money and didnt ask any further questions.

The linden method is more like a step by step program on focusing away from the anxiety.
If you think you have to focus outward in order to gain some peace of mind then you might try the method. If it doesnt work you can get a refund anyway.


----------



## jasongitar1

I found out it helped in the long run, after reading it 2 years later I found that his methods worked, fairly common sense though, his distraction method helped my anxiety alot.


----------



## Synapse

I too bought the package. I helped distracting my thoughts away whilst having a panic attack but nothing special in he sense of getting rid of my DP


----------



## MARC DAUPHINAIS

I TRY THERE PACKAGE AND IT THE BEST THING AROUND .THE THING IS WITHOUT ANY JUDGEMEMNT TO THE OTHER ONE WHO TRY IT AND "FAIL"
IS THAT PEOPLE HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT IF YOU GO TO THE LINDEN METHOD AND YOU *RESPECT IT Y*OU WILL BE FREE FROM ANXIETY GUARANTEE ,AM ONE OF THOUSAND OF PEOPLE WHO TRY IT AND IT WORK GUARANTEE. THIS PACKAGE IS A WONDERFUL TEACHING OF WHAT YOU ARE AND WHY YOU FELL LIKE THIS. I AM SO HAPPY TO NEVER TRY ANY MEDICATION TO RESTRAIN MY ANXIETY I JUST SEACH THE WEB AND THE LINDEN METHOD IS THE VERY BEST AND COMPLETE THING IN THIS MARKET
THE FOUNDER HAVE EXPERIENCE MAAAAAAAAAJOR ANXIETY DISORDER AND HE TELL IS STORY IN DETAIL TO SEE IS EVOLUTION. FOR ME ,I DONT KNOW WHY PEOPLE CAN NOT BE WELL AFTER TRY THIS SIMPLE AND VERY EFFECTIVE METHOD. THANK YOU I HOPE IT HELP YOU TO MAKE YOR JUDGEMENT.


----------



## felimz

It's alllll in the amygdala! 

It seems to me like the problems of most people go beyond just "distraction methods," and learning how to relax.


----------



## kdogg1976

Its a scam I bought it Charles linden suffered from extreme panic attacks and had mild short term bouts of DP DR when the got bad bad not constant it mainly works only on anxiety relaxation tapes and stuff but i found it completly a waste of money...

Dogg


----------



## widescreened

The linden method is a very general approach to dp/dr, no special diet, magic formula, secret pill or magic bullet. Its several basic points listed to follow in order to improve and eventually get better. I didnt do it but read about it on the archives of this site. Look it up, but be careful of your expectations. one piece of advice Linden gives is to never discuss dp/dr with anyone, to ignore it and force yourself onwards. Provided you can be mature enough and strict enough with yourself to seperate real life personal issues from symptom swapping, I'd say give it a go. Although this will seem very very difficult a task to someone in the depths of dp/dr or at the beginning stages of this disorder.

My advice is to list out your bad habits and things that put you at a loss, and stop doing them. Even if you try to sort your life out while on the best antidepressants, go to the best therapists etc, if you are simultaneously avoiding issues by boozing, drugs, whatever, you will go straight back to square one. Good luck.


----------

